# ksirc autoconnect

## bsolar

Qualcuno sa come far connettere ksirc automaticamente ai miei canali quando l'avvio? Il porco sembra non avere alcuna opzione al riguardo...

----------

## IgaRyu

La soluzione migliore ? passa a kvirc  :Smile: )))

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> La soluzione migliore ? passa a kvirc )))

 

Non mi ispira... ma chi se ne frega, l'emergo e basta  :Confused: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Vedrai e tuto un altro mondo  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Vedrai e tuto un altro mondo 

 

La tua affermazione non implica necessariamente un miglioramento...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blaze_

se puoi cambiare o bitchx (console) o xchat (x11)

consiglio bitchx :)

----------

